# Ft.Worth DDA3 can deactivate drivers????



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

I have overheard warehouse people saying they can deactivate drivers. "If he leaves right away, put him on the deactivation list." wtf???????????????????????


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Of course they can. They are your direct supervisor.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Of course they can. They are your direct supervisor.


lol Not sure I would call them supervisors


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Go over to one of the desks and tell them that.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Curious, what is a dda3?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

A warehouse


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

So maybe that explains how people are getting deactivated without getting any warning emails from amazon support.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Hopefully they'll remain drunk on their own power, deactivate too many drivers and get themselves fired.


----------

